# For those who said no driftwood!



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

JJJ===D~~ (X_o)

Take one in the eye! Enjoy. I need a new lighting system... my tank is too dim. Oh did i mention my birthday is ocming up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I need a new lighting system... my tank is too dim. Oh did i mention my birthday is ocming up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I need a new lighting system... my tank is too dim. Oh did i mention my birthday is ocming up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I need a new lighting system... my tank is too dim. Oh did i mention my birthday is ocming up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I need a new lighting system... my tank is too dim. Oh did i mention my birthday is ocming up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I need a new lighting system... my tank is too dim. Oh did i mention my birthday is ocming up


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

COOL TURTLE :nod:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I need a new lighting system... my tank is too dim. Oh did i mention my birthday is ocming up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I need a new lighting system... my tank is too dim. Oh did i mention my birthday is ocming up


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)




----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I need a new lighting system... my tank is too dim. Oh did i mention my birthday is ocming up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I need a new lighting system... my tank is too dim. Oh did i mention my birthday is ocming up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I need a new lighting system... my tank is too dim. Oh did i mention my birthday is ocming up


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Where are the piranhas?

Again, yes, once again, another non-piranha pic thread by eric *MOVED!*


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Love that Turtle!!!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

it looks like a nice driftwood. I cant tell, your light are to dim, maybe you should buy your ass a new system for your birthday thats coming up. lol


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

Your lights are too dim.JK. What kind of tutle is that


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

fly river turtle right eric? its damn nice.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah i know, why do you think im suggesting that i have a dim lighting system and i need a new one and my birthday is coming up =)


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes its a fly river turtle.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I need a new lighting system... my tank is too dim. Oh did i mention my birthday is ocming up


 Yes, you did - about 10 times....









Nice tank, Eric








Are those Discus high maintenance? In Holland, they are absurdly popular: can you explain what's so special about them? Thanks :smile:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I hear they are hard as hell to keep but from my experience they are easy as heck. They say you need great water chem, low PH and a balanced diet. Rays are supposeitly the hardest fw fish to keep and i havbe no problem. Frts are easy to keep only if you got clean water and thats what i have. I mean.... i dont know what to tell you. I think all FW fish is easy to keep. I got my discus for free otherwise i would not pay for them. Discus' colors are nice and they can be expensive. They strongly have colors like SW and thats why they are so popular. The previous owner had them only eating brine shrimp and blood worms. I told him they hell with that. Every damn fish i have in my tank is gonna eat and is eating prawns and thats what they are gonna do. He said man your gonna kill my fish. Discus are delicate little fish with a small mouth and can be easily stressed out. Anyhow, i took it home and bam they were eating shrimp. Full as they can be.

In the end, this is my tank readings, 6.5-7.0ph. I dont check ammonia or nitrate unless there is something dying in my tank. I do 1-2 water change a week. I have 1 aro, 2 rays, 5 sharks, 3 geo seriumes, 4 discus, 1 frt. Half of my tank are supposity easily stressed and high maintaince fish but as you can see i bunch them all up and i dont do much maintaince or worry about ph and all that junk.

Discus easy to keep.... yes very easy IMO. Other may disagree. Just buy healthy fish to start of with and you should be fine. BTW: i forgot i didnt even bother aclimating them. I just threw them into the tank and they ate couple hours later. Easily stressed my ass


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that driftwood is badass









as you already said though, your lighting sucks


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank you all. I just got a better lighting system. Woo hoo!


----------

